# A word on GOTM



## DDDorian (Nov 25, 2010)

I've had a bunch of PMs about this, so I figured I'd make a post about it here so everyone's on the same page:

I took over GOTM shortly after s7eve stopped doing it but at this point in time I'm no longer capable of keeping up with it. To cut a long story short, I've had a new internet connection speed forced upon me that means I'm barely able to browse anymore, let along keep up with GOTM. Combine this with the fact that the other mods aren't able or willing to keep it going and the fact that we don't even have a front page anymore and it's pretty much doomed...

...for the time being, anyway. If the front page comes back sometime soon then we *might* be able to find a reason to keep GOTM going. If you wanna see GOTM continue, with regular updates, then getting a new front page is critical. I've been pestering Alex about it for a while but I'm only one guy, so if this is something you give a shit about then shoot Alex a PM/email and tell him so yourself - maybe he'll be more proactive about it if it's not just us mods asking about it, I don't know.

Anyway, that's the deal with GOTM. If you have any general comments or whatever, post 'em here. (Also, before anyone asks, SOTM is dead and buried.)


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 25, 2010)

pm sent!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 25, 2010)

Exactly why is a front page necessary for GOTM? It has it's own section, just like every other sub-forum.


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2010)

Because there are no prizes, at least the winner got to say he had his guitar on the front of the site. Now the winner gets "woo hoo... you get a guitar buried in a thread buried in a subforum that nobody visits other than the people that voted for or against you." Just lacks purpose.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 25, 2010)

Well that's just shit.


----------

